# Tuner needed for Sevcon an Leaf motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Dude, (aka epyon, isn't it?), that's a 360V motor and an 80V controller. Even if you get it tuned perfectly, about 25hp max.

What happened to your DC motor?

major


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

Still have it , I just want another system for another car I have . The next one will be super lite . People use Warp 9 motors all the time and they don't use the max voltage .


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

Got 110 more pounds of metal off the car . Some body got the car I wanted before I could give him the money(being cheap) . I would not mind the low power for now . Just driving at 35 mph and only 6 miles should be more then what's needed at that power level . If some one has a controller I can buy to run a Leaf motor , I'm game . The Leaf motor is 6 pole . So controlling it should not be that hard for someone here . Just need up to 3200 rpm from it now . Or someone could just buy the Sevcon Gen 4 from me for $200.00 , less then I paid .


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

Just got back e-mail and I am done . I'm sellling the Sevcon gen 4 for $200.00 . I will stick with dc now .


----------

